# Transfers UCLA



## mackenzie (Mar 14, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone who is was a transfer student to UCLA's undergrad program could tell me what their stats were, and essentially why they think they got it. I'm hoping to transfer there in fall 2010, and want to know how to make my application look impeccable. Thanks.


----------



## Topo (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, thought I'd bump this up cuz I have a similar question.

I am currently a freshmen and was going to transfer for next year, but it's looking like that might not work out financially, so I thought if I try again the following year, the best option would be apply to UCLA, a school where you can't even enter the Film Major until your Junior Year. I am interested in Screenwriting, but wouldn't mind a general film education.

Unfortunately, my grades aren't the best. I graduated high school with a 3.3 gpa, and will get about the same for my first year of college, and I got a 27 on the ACT. However, my writing is very strong, and it got me accepted into Chapman two years in a row, so maybe that can help?

Any advice? Good idea, bad idea?


----------

